# Dial Test Indicator Sticking



## Grandpop (Feb 16, 2016)

In another lifetime I was a tool & die maker for 25 years working on precision progressive dies. I used dial test indicators all day long for set-ups and especially grinding (generally ±.0001 tolerance) . I have at least 4 dial test indicators (the type where the tip pivots) of my own, and recently received 3 more that were my fathers. All together there are 3 Federals (.001 & .0001), 2 B&S best tests (.0001 & .00005), a Starrett last word (.001),  some very old Lufkin ones without dials, and 2 cheap old imports that are about toast. Also have several dial indicators (the type where the tip retracts/extends linearly), but rarely use those, and they are not the problem today.

Since all of them have been sitting in their original cases inside wood tool boxes for years, I didn't expect to have any problems with them when I got them out the other day. In my hobby shop I mostly use the Federal .001, but I was trying to measure / calibrate a Mitutoyo height master I bought and went to the (2) .0001 Federal indicators. The (2) .0001 ones are sluggish returning so I don't really trust them, the 2 best test dials won't move at all (tips are free) and I didn't mess with the Starrett (never liked them, it was dad's). I sprayed the tips with some brake cleaner and worked them a bit - it helped the Federals some (not as bad, but still sluggish return) but it didn't help the best tests at all (dial won't move). Apparently at least 4 of these need some TLC.

In all the years I never had any trouble with any indicator I owned, so never repaired or cleaned. I tried to search the forum for dial test indicator repair tips / procedures, but didn't see anything; I do see lots of videos on plunger type indicator repairs. I am assuming that they just got gunked up and need to be cleaned. Anybody have anything that has worked for them for dial test indicators, or do I have to send them out for cleaning / repair? Any rough guess as to what cleaning / repair costs are today?

Thanks for any help,

Grandpop


----------



## TommyD (Feb 17, 2016)

You could try a watch repair shop for a good cleaning. We had one we used years ago.

You might be able to use a dab of acetone on/in it, the only problem with that is it moves the dirt from one spot to another.


----------



## toolroom (Feb 17, 2016)

Grandpop,
I was into dimensional metrology for a spell and later as a hobby. most of the oil and dirt may well be at the pivot point rather than inside Please try using Ronson Lighter fluid, as the Naptha alcohol will remove the residue and not harm the paint or finish...plus, if any gets into the dial plate, it will not destroy the paper.
Naptha is what the repair shops use in all their repair work. Not as hard on the hands too plus the nozzle on the Ronson bottle makes for a better (aim) in directing the fluid to the pivot, which seems to be where we all hold them.
The same Naptha can be used in the pipe of the AGD2 indicators horizontally, just a small squeeze and run the indicator rod in and out a few times to clean the pipe.
Toolroom


----------



## Line_Bore (Feb 21, 2016)

+1 to toolroom's suggestion of lighter fluid. The naptha will clean and provide a dry film lube. PLEASE don't use WD-40 or similar, it will create a dust magnet and make life difficult. I've kept a bottle of lighter fluid in my tool box since I was 16 after QC nearly took my head off when he caught me dipping an indicator tip in kerosene to free it up.

Caught somewhere in time.


----------



## EmilioG (Feb 21, 2016)

I would contact Rene Meyer at Long Island Indicator Service.
These guys are the best, IMO. They know they're work,  Total pros.


----------



## astjp2 (Feb 29, 2016)

Long Island is good but picky on what they work on, if they wont help, try
mrtool2010@hotmail.com,
M.R. TOOL REPAIR SERVICE
269 LANCASTER DR
CRYSTAL LAKE  IL 60014

He did my 60 year old Compac indicator and had the parts, LII didn't want to work on it but Mark did.  Tim


----------

